# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  مباراه كرة قدم بين الشباب والصبايا

## عاشقة ريان

*مرحبا شباب وصبايا 
  جايبلكم لعبه حلوة كتير 
*


طريقهــ اللعب في المنتدى 


يجي واحد من الشباب يكتب 1


ويجي شاب بعده ويكتب 2


وشاب بعده يكتب 3


وبعده شاب ويكتب 4 .... ويكون الرابع هو اللي سجل الهدف

للشباب ...


والبنات نفس الشي ...
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ملاحظه :


اذا جاب شاب وكتب 1


تكتب البنت اللي بعده 1


والمعنى .... ان البنت اخذت الكوره ... ( تخيل انو  بنت

تاخذ منكـ الكوره ..

----------


## The Gentle Man

ممنوع
اصلا انا مهاجم ممتاز 

111111111111

----------


## عاشقة ريان

شكرا على المرور 

111111111111111

----------


## The Gentle Man

11111111

----------


## حسناء الجليد

111111111111111111111111

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها  هاهاها

ااخذت الكرة منك يا اخي الحلو ماتمدح بحالك لتخسر.

----------


## عاشقة ريان

22222222222222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

3333333333

----------


## عاشقة ريان

444444444444444444

هدف للبنات

----------


## تيتو

مش حلوة بحقنا و هي 

111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

111111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

2222222222222222222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

3333333333333333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

44444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

55555555555555555555555555555

----------


## The Gentle Man

وهاي كمان هدف


النتيجه كبيرة
وينك يا حسناء الجليد تيجي تشوفي النتيجه


111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

222222222222222222222222

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
.:1:.
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

2222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## عاشقة ريان

1111111111111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

2222222222222222222222

----------


## دليلة

2222222

----------


## العالي عالي

3333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## ريمي

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## تيتو

1111111111
الكرة الآن في ملعب الشباب مع المعجزة الإسبانية ميسي ( تيتو )

----------


## شمعة امل

11111111111

----------


## شذى الياسمين

2
2
2

----------


## تحية عسكريه

333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

4444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## رمز الاسود

11111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

22222222222222222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

33333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

4444444444444444444444444

ورأسيه من عبدالله الشرفا

----------


## شمعة امل

11111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

22222222222222222222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

3333333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

4444444444444444444444444

وهدف مقص وله أحلى

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> وهاي كمان هدف
> 
> 
> النتيجه كبيرة
> وينك يا حسناء الجليد تيجي تشوفي النتيجه
> 
> 
> 111111111



شايفة يمة شايفة ايه ولو كيف مابدكم تنجحو انتو ناجحيييييييييييييين دايما بالحياة ومنتصرين علينا بكل الجوانب حدا بيقدر يحكيلكو غير هيك اكيد لأ متل الملووووووووووووووووووووك ولو احنا تحت امرتكم .

مارح عاتب خواتي على النتيجة ياشباب يا اذكياء  لانو  اصل اللعبة الكم 
مو النا .

بس ماحدا رح ينكر اني اقدرت اسرق الكرة منكم اكتييييييييير
يا الله وما اسهل انو نسرق اشي منكم وانتو مو عارفين .

وبعدين مليون شب بيلعب ضد بنتين 3 والله ما صارت هيك انا من  رايي انعدل اللعبة ونخلي دايما عدد الشباب متل البنات والبنات اكتر بعددين وماحدا يناقشني.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

22222222222222222222222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

33333333333333333333333333333

----------


## حسناء الجليد

11111111111111111

واحلى كرة مخطوفة من الاخ تحية عسكرية.
والله لو اضلني لبكره مارح حدا يسجل هدف منكو ياشباب ممكن هدف هدفين بس لا مو اكتر هاد فقط انكنتم مليون واحد او على الاقل فقط اتنين ضدي.

----------


## حسناء الجليد

222222222222222

انا صراحة اتعبت اكتييييييييييييير وبالاخص من المنتدى اكتشفت اشي عن حدا ماقدرت اتحمل ولمتى رح يضل هيك الله يسامحو على كل حال .

----------


## حسناء الجليد

33333333333333333

----------


## حسناء الجليد

4

وهاي هدف ياشباب من فريق الصبايا  قبل ما اطلع من النتدى 
تصبحو على خيييير استودعكم الله على امل اللقاء بكم  قريبا .
يلا السلام عليكم.

----------


## شذى الياسمين

1
1
1

----------


## عُبادة

1111

----------


## شذى الياسمين

1
1
1

----------


## عُبادة

11111111

----------


## anoucha

1111111111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

1111111111111111111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

222222222222222222

----------


## عاشق الحصن

33333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

44444444444444444444444444

وهدف من ضربت جزاء

----------


## The Gentle Man

11111111

----------


## رمز الاسود

222222222222222222222

----------


## The Gentle Man

3333333333

----------


## رمز الاسود

4444444444


وسجلة هدف من ضربت الجزاء

----------


## شذى البنفسج

1111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

2222222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## عاشقة ريان

3333333333

----------

